# Khảo sát nên dùng quạt trần mấy cánh?



## Dung Thủy (3/9/21)

Khảo sát nên dùng quạt trần mấy cánh?
1. Các loại quạt trần phổ biến hiện nay:
•    Trên thị trường hiện nay đang có khá nhiều hãng sản xuất nhưng chung quy lại vẫn chỉ có các mẫu phổ biến là quạt trần 3 cánh; quạt trần 4 cánh và quạt trần 5 cánh. Ngoài ra còn có một số mẫu 6 cánh hoặc 8 cánh nhưng thường khá ít người quan tâm vì không thực sự cần thiết. Quý khách có thể tham khảo lại bài viết nên mua quạt trần loại nào để quyết định được hãng sẽ mua.
•    Trong số này thường khách hàng sẽ phân tâm nhiều hơn giữa các mẫu quạt trần 3 cánh và 5 cánh vì số cánh lẻ sẽ hợp phong thủy hơn.
2. So sánh quạt trần 3 cánh và 5 cánh:
•    So sánh về kích thước: Nhiều người nghĩ rằng quạt trần  5 cánh và 4 cánh sẽ có kích thước lớn hơn nên chiếm diện tích hơn so với quạt trần 3 cánh. Thực tế, quạt trần 3 cánh, 5 cánh và 4 cánh đều có kích thước như nhau với đường kính cánh quạt trần đều là 140/56 (cm/inch). Do đó, 3 loại quạt này kích thước bằng nhau và đều có thể sử dụng làm quạt trần cho phòng nhỏ khá tiện.
•    Về độ ồn: Nếu cách lắp đặt quạt chính xác 3 loại quạt trên có độ ồn gần như tương đương. Quạt trần 3 cánh và 4 cánh là ≥ 155  dB (A) và của quạt trần 5 cánh là ≥ 156 dB(A).
•    Về độ làm mát:  Nhiều người băn khoăn rằng quạt trần 3 cánh hay 5 cánh mát hơn? Về độ mát, quạt trần 3 cánh có khả năng làm mát tốt hơn nhờ thiết kế 3 cánh quạt được thiết kế đều trên 1 vòng tròn tạo nên sự chắc chắn và thăng bằng hơn, làm cơ sở cho thiết kế tốc độ quay mạnh và nhanh. Với thiết kế nhỏ gọn, số lượng cánh ít khiến cho khoảng cách giữa các cánh xa hơn là điều kiện thuận lợi để cánh quạt được trang trí cầu kỳ, phức tạp hơn.
•    Công suất tiêu thụ: Nhiều gia chủ vẫn nghĩ quạt trần nhiều cánh hơn thì sẽ có công suất lớn hơn. Thực tế là công suất của quạt trần không phụ thuộc vào số cánh quạt bởi trên thị trường có nhiều mẫu quạt trần 4 cánh công suất lớn hơn 5 cánh. Công suất còn phụ thuộc một phần vào thiết kế quạt nhưng hầu hết công suất quạt trần là công suất max của quạt rơi trong khoảng 70 – 90w. Mức công suất đều nhỏ hơn 100w nên tiêu thụ rất ít điện, gần như phần chênh lệch giữa các loại quạt đều không đáng kể.
•    Về giá thành: Quạt trần 5 cánh cao hơn quạt trần 4 cánh. Loại quạt trần bình dân nhất là quạt trần 3 cánh.
•    Về trọng lượng: Quạt trần 5 cánh có khối lượng tịnh nặng nhất là 9.5 kg , quạt trần 4 cánh nặng 8.2 kg và quạt trần 3 cánh là 7.2 kg.
3. Nên dùng loại quạt trần mấy cánh?
•    Ưu tiên đầu tiên mà mọi người mong muốn nên mua quạt trần mấy cánh là dựa vào độ làm mát của quạt. Nhiều khách hàng hay hiểu nhầm là nếu mua quạt trần 3 hay 4 cánh sẽ tiết kiệm không gian trưng bày nhưng thực tế thì không hẳn vậy. Cả 3 loại quạt 3 4 5 cánh đều có cùng một kích cỡ 140cm tương đương với 56 inches. Do vậy bạn hoàn toàn có thể an tâm chọn quạt sao cho phù hợp với văn phòng cũng như nhu cầu sử dụng quạt của gia đình.
•    Việc quyết định nên dùng quạt trần mấy cánh còn phụ thuộc vào khả năng tiết kiệm điện của các loại này. Đôi khi mua quạt trần 3 cánh hay 4 cánh lại tiết kiệm điện hơn quạt trần 5 cánh, lý do là vì độ gọn của cánh quạt khi quay, diện tích tiếp xúc với không khí ít hơn so với quạt 5 cánh, theo đó quạt 3 cánh ít bị không khí cản lại hơn, do đó ít tốn điện năng để có thể điều khiển quạt chạy với tốc độ mong muốn. Nhưng cũng có những trường hợp đặc biệt khiến quạt nên dùng quạt trần KDK hay Panasonic 3 cánh tiêu thụ điện năng nhiều hơn quạt 5 cánh. Trường hợp này sẽ tùy thuộc vào mô tơ và nên mua quạt trần hãng nào cách điều chỉnh tốc độ quay nhanh chậm của người sử dụng.
•    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



•    Ngoài ra để dễ dàng so sánh quạt trần 3 cánh và 5 cánh hơn, quý khách có thể ghé qua showroom của Điện Máy Quốc Dân, một địa chỉ bán quạt trần giá rẻ ở Hà Nội để chiêm ngưỡng các mẫu quạt gắn trần mới nhất hiện nay rồi mẫu quạt trần 3 cánh giá rẻ ; mẫu quạt trần 4 cánh giá rẻ rồi quạt treo trần 5 cánh giá rẻ
•    Như vậy, Quý khách đã quyết định được nên dùng loại quạt trần mấy cánh rồi phải không nào? Để đặt mua vui lòng inbox fanpage Điện Máy Quốc Dân để được trợ giúp.


----------

